
Mozilla about to change video policy - danh
http://blog.lizardwrangler.com/2012/03/18/video-user-experience-and-our-mission/
======
lillycat
I think this became inevitable. There is no point in losing energy to fight a
lost battle, especially when in 10 years the patent will have expired and the
codec will be free anyway.

